# NVidia drivers with kernel 2.6.14

## lsdinside

Hello,

I recently emerged gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2 on my amd64 based laptop. 

I re-emerged my nvidia drivers and it appears that "ioctl_32_conversion" symbol not exists anymore in 2.6.14 kernel.

Xorg failed to load nvidia module.

I tried to emerge unstable drivers with "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~amd64" but I got a configuration issue : xorg was unable to set 1280x800 mode and set 1024x768 mode which renders badly on my 15.4 screen. I didn't manage to fix this configuration problem.

I have the following lines in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```

Section "Modes"

Identifier "16:10"

# 1280x800 @ 50.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 41.20 kHz; pclk: 68.56 MHz

Modeline "1280x800" 68.56 1280 1336 1472 1664 800 801 804 824 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

```

So, is there a solution to switch to 2.6.14 kernel with nvidia drivers ?

Sorry, my english is not very good. I hope I choose the good topic.

Thanks.

----------

## morodoch

Unfortunately the stable version of the nvidia-* packages aren't compatible with the new kernels - you'll need to unmask one of the unstable ones, maybe like this:

```
cat >> /etc/portage/package.keywords <<EOF

=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8174*

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8174*

EOF
```

You'll probably also need to unmask eselect-opengl and eselect, I think.

----------

## New User

I'm glad that I stumbled across this thread.  I did grabbed the unstable nvida drivers and used the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to get the eselect and everything went in fine.  the nvidia is working and I can get an X session going.

The only problem now is that this new module is ignoring my Modelines.  Also, when looking at the log, it tells me that it is ignoring the Option "UseModeline".

Is there any switch that I'm to use with the new module version so I can force my modelines?

----------

## New User

I've done some playing around with this and still haven't had any much luck with it.  I do notice that with the new NVidia driver (8174) my old modeline won't work (for 1920x1200).  It just tells me that it isn't a valid mode and defaults to 800x600.  It is a DVI connection to an LCD screen.

I get the impression that the LCD wouldn't care for ranges, just exact frequencies - and I also get the impression that for LCD screens, the clock speed doesn't seem to figure into the mode line like for CRT's  Is there a special way to configure the LCD screens using DVI in xorg.conf?

----------

## cmvanbrunt

 *New User wrote:*   

> I'm glad that I stumbled across this thread.  I did grabbed the unstable nvida drivers and used the ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to get the eselect and everything went in fine.  the nvidia is working and I can get an X session going.
> 
> The only problem now is that this new module is ignoring my Modelines.  Also, when looking at the log, it tells me that it is ignoring the Option "UseModeline".
> 
> Is there any switch that I'm to use with the new module version so I can force my modelines?

 

Rather than the option "UseModeline" try "UseModes"

----------

## lbrown

I just installed a new PNY Verto Nvidia GeForce 5500 FX 128MB card in my AMD64 box running kernel 2.6.14-r*.  I unmasked the nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx and the eselect packages so I am using the newest versions of all of them.

I did everything I know how to do according to the nvidia page on gentoo and various things I have learned from these wonderful forums and everything installed well and works.

glxinfo | grep direct returns normal and states I am using direct rendering.

lspci returns my nvidia information

lsmod indicates my nvidia module is loaded

The problem is when I startx using the new nvidia driver with glx I get a HORRIBLE screen flicker and the desktop is distorted with verticle lines.  The resolution is also crap.  When I boot I get the NVIDIA splash screen after running 'startx'.

I am totally baffled.  I have tried Xorg -configure and xorgconfig.  With xorgconfig I used NVIDIA/GeForce (#349 in the database) as the driver.

I do NOT have anything compiled into the kernel regarding nvidia though.  I thought the nvidia-kernel package took care of all this.  Am I wrong in that assumtion?

Please help me someone...I am about ready to go back to my SiS integrated graphics board (yikes).

----------

## morodoch

lbrown wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> I do NOT have anything compiled into the kernel regarding nvidia though. I thought the nvidia-kernel package took care of all this.

 

This is right - although I'd also recommend making sure that the NVIDIA framebuffer is NOT configured.

 *Quote:*   

> I have tried Xorg -configure

 

This is the way I configure X - and I've used several different NVIDIA cards. What happens when you use this?

----------

## lbrown

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is right - although I'd also recommend making sure that the NVIDIA framebuffer is NOT configured.

 

How do I do that?

 *Quote:*   

> This is the way I configure X - and I've used several different NVIDIA cards. What happens when you use this?
> 
> 

 

Pretty much the same thing.  I need to modify my xorg.conf file to find the mouse at /dev/psaux and add the ZAxisMapping 4 5 to get my scroll button to work.  Other than that I just comment out the "Load dri" and add the Load glx.  Everything else is the same for either method.

Also, I am using the dlloader use flag for one of the emerges.  I am not at home currently so I cant remember which packge.  Using genkernel also.

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## morodoch

Is your problem just the flicker? This may be sorted out by adding the HorizSync and VertRefresh commands manually to the monitor section, here's what mine looks like:

```
Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    27-86

        VertRefresh  50-160

        Option "DPMS"

        DisplaySize  325 250

EndSection
```

Obviously replace the values with the ones for your monitor.

----------

## CodAv

I installed a new Gentoo box today, and my problem with NVIDIA drivers is, that if I use them, and log into KDE, the system completely hangs if I open any window in KDE. Using the default "nv" driver, everything is fine. There are some messages on TTY1 about "Disabling IRQ #xx" - there may be a problem with the kernel itself...

----------

